# PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. November 2008)

*PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## Uziflator (22. November 2008)

*PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Wär schon Oberaffenmegaultrageil, aber ich lese sie noch nicht so lange!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

5 DM das waren noch zeiten^^

mal überlegen ob mir was gutes einfällt xD
bin ja auch leser der ersten stunde


----------



## Pokerclock (22. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Mir fehlt nur noch die aller erste Ausgabe. Ich denke da nehme ich mal teil.

Schaun mir mal, was mir da einfällt.


----------



## noghry (22. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Wie gut, dass ich mir noch alle Hefte aufgehoben habe. Die Nullnummer fehlt mir nähmlich auch noch. Mal schauen, was mir so einfällt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Das ist ja süss. Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich mir bis jetzt nur eine Ausgabe gekauft hab und die auch nur wegen dem kostenlosen Futuremark 3dmark Vantage Basic gratis auf der CD. :> Eure zahlreichen Publikationen im Intenet reichen mir. Na ja...


----------



## ILLmatik (22. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Ich aheb hier seit 2003 bis 2007 monatlich gekauft.. aber in lezter Zeit reicht das Geld dann leider nichtmehr...


----------



## Monolize (22. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

was das geilste aber ist


den strategic commander hab ich hier rumliegen 
der liegt gerade direkt neben mir xD


----------



## guna7 (22. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*



> Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht.....



Ähem... ich bin nur  1,86m groß. Das wird wohl nicht reichen, oder?


----------



## Uziflator (22. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

bin 2 cm größer reicht bestimmt!

Wie wärs den mit dem "Dersitzriesen"?


----------



## Exey (22. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*



guna7 schrieb:


> Ähem... ich bin nur  1,86m groß. Das wird wohl nicht reichen, oder?




Sehr geil


----------



## Gast20150401 (22. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*



guna7 schrieb:


> Ähem... ich bin nur  1,86m groß. Das wird wohl nicht reichen, oder?



Shit,bin auch nur 1,87m

Aber seit einem Jahr kauf ich eigentlich jede PCGH-Extendet Ausgabe.


----------



## Harlekin (22. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Ich hoffe, dass alle "Einsendungen" vorgestellt werden und ich ein paar Hängis dabei zusehen kann, wie sie sich für so einen Preis lächerlich machen... xD


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Danke für Deine Einsendung. Oh, haben wir vergessen zu erwähnen, dass auch Texteinsendungen angenommen werden?


----------



## m4Tze (22. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

xD 





> Überschall-CPU Athlon mit 1.200 MHz


Das warn noch zeiten.


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (22. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*



frankreddien schrieb:


> Shit,bin auch nur 1,87m


 
1,97 hehe
Im meinem Basketballverein dürfte es einige Computerniteressierte geben, dann haben wir alle null Chance
@topic
muss mir mal was überlegen.  Bin schließlich 'erst' seit zwei Jahren Leser


----------



## Overlocked (22. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

MEINE GEBETE WURDEN ERHÖRT Ich habe auch schon eine Idee...


----------



## DerZwerg (23. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

ja also ich hab jetzt schon mindestens 1 oder 2 jahre kein heft mehr von euch gelesen oder gekauft und die letzte hab ich mir nur wegen den sachen auf der dvd gekauft und das war vor nem halben jahr ihr solltet echt mehr sachen in euer heft schreiben die nicht im internet stehen


----------



## Uziflator (23. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Danke! Das ihr das rausgenommen habt


----------



## Overlocked (23. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Da ist ja einer wieder ganz lustig!


----------



## Cosaks (23. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*



Hähnchenkeule schrieb:


> 1,97 hehe
> Im meinem Basketballverein dürfte es einige Computerniteressierte geben, dann haben wir alle null Chance
> @topic
> muss mir mal was überlegen.  Bin schließlich 'erst' seit zwei Jahren Leser



Mist, bin nur 1,96 groß


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (23. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Man ich hab so ne tolle Idee zu nem Foto, was garantiert gewinnt.. Leider hat bei mir bereits die Faulheit gesiegt und somit wirds wohl nix mit nem Rundgang ^^


----------



## PCGH_Marco (24. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Servus,
es kann natürlich jeder Leser mitmachen, egal ob nur Print, nur Online oder erst seit 2 Tagen.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Wär schon Oberaffenmegaultrageil, aber ich lese sie noch nicht so lange!



das zählt nicht.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (24. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*



Uziflator schrieb:


> bin 2 cm größer reicht bestimmt!
> 
> Wie wärs den mit dem "Dersitzriesen"?




1,95m, andere sind größer... 

Hähnchenkeule führt bis jetzt


----------



## kmf (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*



> [...] Der Gewinner des zweiten Platzes darf sich über die Nullnummer der PCGH freuen, die nie in den Handel gekommen ist. [...]


Baah, als zweiter Preis die 0-Nummer.  Vor Jahren sollte ich die auch mal von Thilo bekommen - naja vieleicht ist's auch von mir damals falsch verstanden worden, dieses "ich schau mal, was sich da machen lässt...". Jedenfalls gekommen ist sie nie, diese olle Kamelle.  Bin zwar seit Bestehen ein großer Fan des Heftes, aber eher im Geheimen und auch ned so, dass ich deswegen "Huldigen" würde. Nee, das geht dann doch zu weit. Hab auch ned mehr alle Ausgaben, teilweise an Sammler verschenkt, auch deswegen weil ich ned mehr weiß, wohin mit den vielen Heften. 

Ich selbst mache ned mit, drücke aber allen Teilnehmern feste die Daumen.


----------



## micky23 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Bitte veröffentlicht auch ein paar Einsendungen. Auf die kreativen Einfälle bin ich schon sehr gespannt 
Wünsche allen die Mitmachen viel Glück, und möge der Beste gewinnen.


----------



## Oliver (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Ich habe auch noch alle Ausgaben des regulären Heftes. Beim Erscheinen von Extrended und Premium habe ich irgendwann aufgehört, die Hefte doppelt zu kaufen 

Die Nullnummer fehlt mir aber natürlich auch noch


----------



## Tecqu (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

ihren größten Lüfter müsste das PCGH-Team doch selber kennen 
aber nette aktion, freu mich schon auf bilder! 
selbst hab ich nur nen stapel von gerade mal 12 Ausgaben... chancenlos


----------



## skenter (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

ohaaaa ! ich habe da mehr als nur EINEN einfall.


----------



## CHICOLORES (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

ich glaub ich hab so relativ .... die hälfte aller PCGH's gekauft aba momentan hab ich zuhause nur die letzte Premium Edition ....... die restlichen sind leider bei nem Brand, nem Umzug oder bei Freunden abhanden gekommen -.-

P.S. 198 cm groß .....

ich glaub nicht das ich der größte bin aba eins ist defnitiv klar

PCGH nimmt in meinem Herzen den größen Platz ein


----------



## guna7 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*



CHICOLORES schrieb:


> PCGH nimmt in meinem Herzen den größen Platz ein


Schleimer!


----------



## PCGH_Kristoffer (4. Dezember 2008)

*PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Hier mal eine kleine Anregung zum Gewinnspiel:

Unser Leser Otto der uns nach eigener Aussage seit der ersten Ausgabe begleitet, hat schon mal ordentlich vorgelegt. Neben einer Glückwunschkarte in der neben „super Tests“, „tollen Themen“ und der „klasse DVD“ auch unser „Spitzen-Layout“ gelobt werden hat das Paket auch eine nett verpackte Kollektion leckerer Marzipan-Pralinen enthalten.

Laut schmatzendes Urteil der Redaktion: Lecker – auch wenn Bestechungen in Form von Süßigkeiten der Figur schaden


----------



## Icewolf77 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Also seit der ersten Ausgabe lese ich sie leider nicht, habe sie ungefähr im März/April 2001 entdeckt. Nachdem ich diese Ausgabe damals regelrecht verschlungen habe, bin ich der Zeitschrift treu geblieben. Habe keine Ausgabe verpasst und nach einiger Zeit auch zur Sicherheit ein Abo abgeschlossen, daß bis heute läuft. Leider konnte ich aus Platzgründen nicht alle Ausgaben behalten, habe bei jedem Umzug die ältesten ausgemistet und es mir seitdem zur Regel gemacht, immer nur die letzten 12 Ausgaben zurückzulegen. Aus Sicht der Aktualität auch eigentlich sinnvoll. Nostalgisch sicherlich schön auch noch die alten Ausgaben zu besitzen und mal durchzublättern, aber als Kaufempfehlung kaum noch zu gebrauchen ^^

Macht auf jedenfall weiter so! Dieses Magazin unterscheidet sich grundlegend von allen anderen auf dem Markt erhältlichen und ich lese immer noch JEDES WORT jeder Ausgabe!


----------



## Pillw18sep (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hallo,

ich weiß zwar nicht ob ich der größte Fan bin.
Habe hier die Ausgaben: 

2001: 8, 10, 11, 12
2002: 2, 3, 4, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12
2003: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 ,8, 9, 10, 11, 12 (komplett) 
2004: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 11, 12 
2005: 1, 2, 8, 9, 10, 12
2006: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12 (komplett) 
2007: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12 (komplett)
2008: 1, 2

Im Anhang meine kleine Sammlung und meine erste Ausgabe.
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/29bs-11-jpg.html


----------



## Schnitzel (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Hirer ist sie,die absolute Nr.1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Topthema ist die Voodoo 6000.
Zitat:


> Und dann der große Moment:
> Heavy Metak F.A.K.K. 2 geht an den Start.
> Wir nehemen uns extra eine der übelsten Szenen vor,bei denen jede andere Grafikkarte aus den Lötstellen schwitzt.
> 800x600 *32 Bit*(jawoll,das war was besonderes)-extrem flüssig,
> ...


Den Artikel hat seinerzeit übrigens Thilo himself verfasst.
Beim lesen konnte man praktisch das Grinsen sehen,das gleich einer Fratze während des gesamten Test auf sein Antlitz gebrannt war.

Edit:
Gilt das schon als Bewerbung?


----------



## FloTalon (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

So langsam wird mein kleines Video doch noch fertig. Leider hat mich ein Grippevirus erwischt und ordentlich dahin gerafft. 
Denke aber mal, dass ich  genau am Freitag fertig werde. 
Bis auf die letzte Sekunde


----------



## roadgecko (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Ich hab erst seit ca. 3 - 3 1/2 Jahren nen PC. Seitdem lese ich die PCGH. Hab erst mit der PCG angefangen aber da mich die Hardware themen mehr interessiert haben bin ich 1-2 Ausgaben später zur PCGH gewechselt. 
Hab es sogar nicht versäumt mir diese direkt nach dem erscheinen im Urlaub zu kaufen 

@ Pillw18sep Nette Sammlung


----------



## Overlocked (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung, ob ich der größte PCGH (X) Fan bin, aber wenn man mal sechs Tage kein Internet hat weiß man, was einem abgeht

Hier mein Beitrag... Ich setzte auf steinharte Realität


----------



## FloTalon (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

So, das Video liegt in letzten Zügen und wird morgen hochgeladen. Hier die ersten Bilder meines Beitrags im Anhang

MfG
FloTalon


----------



## FloTalon (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

So, das Video ist doch noch knapp vor dem Abgabetermin fertig geworden. 
  Zumindest fast 
  Hab leider nicht alles geschafft, was ich wollte, aber hoffe trotzdem, dass es euch gefällt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/78fFU40gsNQ&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/78fFU40gsNQ&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


  Für eine höher aufgelöste Version steht folgender Link zur Verfügung.
http://www.tmnforever.de/PCGH/PCGH.wmv

  LG
  Euer
  FloTalon !!!

PS: Die beiden Rechtschreibfehler bitte übersehen, die mir natürlich erst jetzt, nachdem alles fertig ist aufgefallen sind  Sorry !


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Lol,
Ich will ja keinen Beeinflussen,aber ich denke der Sieg ist dir nur schwer streitig zu machen sein.


----------



## DerZwerg (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

sehr geil gemacht muss ich sagen, dickes lob und respekt


----------



## Uziflator (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Super video,das mit dem erzähler war ambesten und das beten!


----------



## n3oka (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Ha, ich schlaf auch im PCGH Shirt, String Tanga, BH und Hose xD


----------



## Uziflator (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*



n3oka schrieb:


> Ha, ich schlaf auch im PCGH Shirt, String Tanga, BH und Hose xD



Biste ne Frau?

Wenn ja,Frauen sind hier selten anzutreffen!


----------



## theLamer (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

hehe, selbst wenn: 
die zu erwartenden Fotos wären evtl. unfaire Mittel (oder auch nicht)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*



FloTalon schrieb:


> So, das Video ist doch noch knapp vor dem Abgabetermin fertig geworden.
> Zumindest fast
> Hab leider nicht alles geschafft, was ich wollte, aber hoffe trotzdem, dass es euch gefällt.
> 
> ...



Respekt - tolles Video und super umgesetzt. Ganz großes Lob


----------



## Harlekin (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Super video,das mit dem erzähler war ambesten und das beten!


 Wenn der Gebetsteppich nach Fürth gerichtet wäre, hätte ich es noch besser gefunden xD


----------



## Overlocked (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Hilfe ich habe Angst 

Echt cooles Video. Platz 1 gehört dir


----------



## DerZwerg (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

man könnte ja die community mitbestimmen lassen wer der größte pcgh fan ist


----------



## Overlocked (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Dann würde das selbe rauskommen wie wenn es die Redakteure bestimmen würden

Mal Frage an Redakteure:
Dürfte der erste zum Beispiel noch eine zweite Person mitnehmen?


----------



## DerZwerg (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Dann würde das selbe rauskommen wie wenn es die Redakteure bestimmen würden
> 
> Mal Frage an Redakteure:
> Dürfte der erste zum Beispiel noch eine zweite Person mitnehmen?



nein ich meine das ja so das die redaktion einige rauspickt und von denen ne abstimmung macht


----------



## Overlocked (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Was wollen wir hier noch rausnehmen? Drei Teilnehmer und davon ein perfektes Video^^ Ist doch klar wer gewinnt.


----------



## DerZwerg (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Was wollen wir hier noch rausnehmen? Drei Teilnehmer und davon ein perfektes Video^^ Ist doch klar wer gewinnt.



wieso es gab ja auch leute die ihre sachen direkt an pcgh geschickt haben


----------



## Overlocked (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Du solltest eigentlich ja die Bewerbungen unten im Thread anpinnen


----------



## FloTalon (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Was wollen wir hier noch rausnehmen? Drei Teilnehmer und davon ein perfektes Video^^ Ist doch klar wer gewinnt.


 
Hey
@Overclocked: Vielen Dank für dein großes Lob!

Freue mich sehr, dass das Video bisher ganz gut ankommt. Mal sehen wer noch so alles mit gemacht hat. Bin schon sehr gespannt.


Die (nicht veröffentlichen) Outtakes sind übrigens auch ganz lustig J !!
 LG


----------



## Overlocked (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Bidde. Finde die Idee cool, da kann ich mit meinem Foto nicht unbedingt mithalten- hab auch nur 25 Ausgaben *Ecke und Schäm*


----------



## roadgecko (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

Ich habe gewonnen, vielen DANK schonmal PCGH. Ist das erste mal, das ich etwas gewinne.


----------



## FloTalon (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Größter PCGH-Fan gesucht - exklusive Preise zu gewinnen*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...en-video-ueber-pcgh-syndrom-6.html#post480103


----------

